

The open Internet’s five deadliest enemies - joedevon
http://www.digitaltrends.com/opinion/the-open-internets-five-deadliest-enemies/

======
scoot
6\. Walled gardens

~~~
jerrya
Now, a year from now, five years from now, I'd like someone to explain to me
why Google, when confronted with Facebook and Twitter chose to make Google+ a
mostly walled garden (can't link to comments, no api) when the "obvious
disruptive, jujitsu" move would've been to be the massive and open player for
others to build on.

But yeah, walled gardens are a huge problem.

~~~
joedevon
Jerry,

That is a great question. Personally I think Plus was a huge blunder. Steve
Jobs recognized that PCs won the war. He saw that growth was in mobile and
tried to build the best mobile device. #Winner.

The main thing keeping people at Facebook is that everyone you know is there.
And it's decent enough. But if they start to screw up, people will switch and
not miss it. Just watch reruns of comics unleashed. It is jarring how everyone
talks about their MySpace page, then listening to commercials advertising
Facebook pages.

Search on the other hand is harder to switch or copy. Yet Google is
squandering their core competency. I'm on DuckDuckGo. Many other techies are.
And that's where it begins...ask Yahoo...

Page listened to Jobs about focus. But he should have built something
_innovative_. Go where the puck will be. NOT where it is.

Google hires PHDs. Their employees are a poor fit for a PLUS-CENTRIC company.

------
saraid216
I expected Facebook to be on that list...

------
adamneilson
#6. Trolls

